# Bionic knees



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I now have new bionic knees after almost 70 years. 
Part one.
Went in Tuesday the April 12th. 5:30 AM got to do that full body wash thing a gown that shoed off my better side. Finally was taken to a holding area, a lonely poorly lit area to lay and think about what was ahead. Soon some one came and got me where I was moved to a brighter lit place. Soon I had some one come and asked the same old 20 questions I had been answering for a very long time it seemed. Some one wrote yes on the left knee with a dark (ink?) print. Doc came in a looked at it and put a V near the Yes and left. Soon two fellows came in and did a ultra sound on my left leg above the knee then they started shooting a blocker in my leg then moved on to my back, I had one last look at the big wall clock that read 6:45 AM.

I woke up some time later rolling down a hall to see Kare standing by a door. Once in the room the old pack machine was hooked up. For 30 hours I felt nothing.
First PT I didn't think was to bad, best part was talking tractors with the lady. Even for a IH person she was not what I would call all that hard on me.

Released to come home Thursday afternoon the 14th. That is where the real pain kicked in. First problem was going up the steps to get in the house even though I had practiced doing that with the walker in the hospital. Finally moved the walker out of my way and grabbed some trim on the edge of the porch to get in the house. for the right knee there will be a couple of handles installed ahead of time. The couch posed a problem also as it sets way to low, Added cushions from other chairs to raise it up. I see a new recliner in my future with a lift.

Spent a pretty good night, PT people coming today at 2:00. Hoping the swelling goes away soon.

Well the pain doesn't seem go away to me. I am *drowning in bull chit how ever*. Had to do a health history with the surgeon, same at the hospital at the precheck in, again Friday when the home health nurse came, with the PT women yesterday and I had enough and told her this is a computer age so go pull it up as I was not going to go thru it again. After the PT she wanted me to sign her tablet Which I refused as she could not give me a hard copy.
Get asked how my blood sugar's are (HIGHER than a KITE),figures not eating the same, not working the same, and the meds are different. So what am I doing about it?, Nothing as there is nothing can be done (hey they are all supposed to be nurses or similar trained) can only test twice a day too.

Laughable questions? any issues since came home. You mean like getting up the porch stairs that are different than the ones at the hospital PT rooms? Like getting the bad leg over the lip of the tub so I can shower? Like setting down on the couch, we have taken cushions off the love seat to raise it. like carrying a glass of water while handling the walker? And we have not even tried to tackle the bed.

I'll get there if I don't drown in the bull chit first.
So here we are 18 days later I still have the swelling although it has reduced by half. Still have the huge bruises. All the staples were removed on the 25th and no more tape on the 28th.

Had to change my pain meds as the first batch was not working and I was not getting any long sleeps just a half hour here and 15 minutes there. New drugs are working so I can sleep just about the night thru.

PT is a lot of fun but I didn't expect anything less from people who do not know a strap from a rope. Just do what they tell you get the time done get home to the ice machine. Yes a ice machine, a cooler with two lines going to a pump inside, the two hoses go to a pad that goes over the knee then a wrap that goes over that and keeps it in place. Then do the ones for home 4 times a day at 20 reps.





Ice pack machine.






PART 2.

7/17/16 walking to a Ground hog stand with a friend I had just hit the deep grass of a fence row and got my feet tangled in the grass and went down hard. Mostly landed on my left side trying to protect the rifle I think which was slung on the right side. I hit and bounced once with instant pain from my left leg and knee. I lay there and finally remove the rifle and lay it aside. Work my left knee and it is still working although a lot of pain then I look down and see a 3 corner rip in my jeans happy they are a well worn pair and blood, lots of blood. I clamp down on the shin part of the leg trying to stop the flow, Managed to slow it down a bit so get up off the ground and see what in the *ell I had landed on. A broken tree branch about 4 inches in diameter was hidden in the grass with a stub of a branch about 3 inches long all pointy sticking up.
I Have Dean keep asking if I am OK even though I say I will live I believe. Say I need to get back to the truck and get this bleeding stopped So off we go at a normal gait. At the truck I grab my roll of blue towels I carry, rip one off and soak it with cold water. Lay it on the bleeding area and slow it down again. Look to see that stub had hit the outside part of my calf slid along it till it hit the incision from the knee surgery ripping open the bottom 1 1/2. I wad up another towel and duct tape it to hold it in place while I drive home. I had not intended to go any place where people were plus I wanted the surgeon who did my knee look at it since I was in some pain.

I get home Kare called and found out the doctor was not in and they told her to take me to ER. Got there just before noon, ended up getting 6 different angles of EX Rays and knee was fine just bruised on the out side. Got a good clean up and 6 stiches From a real good doctor along with anti bodies for the day and a script. Also the great Nurse gave me a tetunis shot.
A script for Pain pills and antibodies.
I walked out just after 3:00PM.

PART 3

August 23 I had the right knee replaced by the same doctor in the same hospital. Despite my protest over the hospital.
What a difference in just five months. Every thing was pretty much the same up until I went into the surgery prep room. In the prep room I was given a bottle of some thing brown and nasty along with 4 one ended Q tips. I had to swap my nostrils 30 seconds with each Q tips , worried about mersa they are. Once that was all finished I was wheeled to the heavy presurgery room for the spinal tap and such. This time I was not put out I could hear them talking grinding and pounding with a hammer. Could have seen what they were doing but they did a small curtain so I couldn't.

Last time when I came out of surgery I felt fine but not this time, I had this nagging, Want to PUKE my guts feeling from the get go, And did just that after I ate some lunch 3 hours latter. You Know tums, Maalox and a injection of a anti nausea med was injected in the IV line. Still had that nagging in the pit of my tummy and just after they fed me some supper I puked again big time.
Still had that nagging feeling after that too and got another IV injection, wasn't helping that deep in the gut want to PUKE feeling.

*Daughter I love you very much and thank you for sharing how you calmed your tummy after the many rounds of Chemo.* I asked for saltine crackers and was given a good size stack of them and Some ginger ale. That calmed my tummy down real quick.
The other problem that was different was PEEING. I couldn't despite the urge I mean a constant urge where I could get a few drops out then nothing. That continues for 12 hours with no change. Finally after 19 hours the flood gates opened and I peed and peed as fast as the aide could bring me the urinal thingy. She said when it finally finished I had released about 3/4 of a gallon.
I also got a ball, about great fruit size a little bigger how ever. in a bag with a tiny line runs under the skin to my knee and is about 5 inches long the doctor said. Is full of pain meds I was told.

27 hours after the operation the PT woman shows up, I was eating breakfast told her to come back in a half hour and I would race her down the hall.
Now I don't have much use for this air head at all. The aide had adjusted the walker so I could stand to try and PEE the day before, but this aide insisted the walker was to low and readjusted it higher by about 4 inches. I am really going down the hall and she kept saying we should stop and readjust the walker I told her NOPE not going to do that you insisted it was to short so live with how you have me. Once back in my room she had me sit in a chair and put my foot up on another chair and stay that way for almost two hours. That caused me a lot of pain and the first Norco or any pain drug I had taken orally. When the doctor got there last evening he went nuts about the chair thing And the pain it had caused. He said enough of this crap and released me to come home, Said he was going to do some thing about that PT woman and I am sure he will. I really like him a lot.

So I was told not to move today, just sit and drink water and PEE in a jug or a pail from my easy chair to try and get that knee back the where it isn't so pain full.

I had told my wife I didn't want to go to that hospital to get the second knee done because of crap from last time. But 6 miles from home one way is way shorter than 22 miles one way to the other hospital. So she won but now is dumping the pail I keep filling up.

 Al


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Ouch! Get better quick, Alley!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Thoughts a prayers for a quick recovery.


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

Coming from a guy that has been trying to prolong this procedure - this just motivates me more to do everything I can to continue that process. From all the friends and associates that I know that have been through this the general outcome is the first month after surgery is a *****, tolerable after 2-3 months and after 5-6 months it's the best thing that they ever did. You also have reiterated what I have been told : Check out the reputation and results of your physical therapist as much as you do to the doctor that is going to do your procedure.

Good luck to you.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Stay focused. Non carborundum, non bastorum. Or something like that. Don't let the bastards get you down. Two ofy relatives had knee replacements. One found rehab too tough. Became a couch potato. Died three years later. Other toughed it out, did the work, taught sailors to cuss as a side business. Year and a half later, we walked a chunk of ND for pheasants. Plan to do so again.
Best wishes.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My brother always says he is going to find the guy who coined the phrase "golden years" and choke the crap out of him.

I suppose more knee surgeries are in my future also. had three so far and a shoulder surgery. Last year a stent because my heart was 90% plugged on one side and 40% on the other. Insurance doesn't pay until your 70% plugged. I think they are making a mistake since the meds are expensive and the procedure would be cheaper to do two at once. I may need another one this fall. Take meds because the lower part of the heart beats so fast the upper part of the heart can't get the blood into it. I was doing good on the new meds, but so tired I didn't want to walk across the yard for a 5X5 150 BC. Well maybe. So the doc cut me back to half a pill twice a day last week. I need to send her a message. I could hardly walk around this week-end without the heart going nuts and out of breath. The first time it happened I thought why are my lungs getting so bad. Nope, not lungs. The heart isn't getting oxygen rich blood to the organs and brain. I may need a pacemaker so I don't deprive the brain to much and turn into a liberal. 
OK someone post something about guns this is depressing.

Get well soon Alley.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Well plainsman you can be made better again. Five years ago the Thursday before Labor day week end my brother in law was out cutting up some wood. Came to the house profusely sweating which would not stop once in the AC. told his wife they were going to hospital some thing was not right. That hospital got him in a room and decided they could not handle his problem. Shipped by ambulance to a bigger hospital about 25 miles away. They took the report from the first hospital and the EMT's work in the ambulance decided they could not fix the problem either so loaded him on a chopper for U of M hospital of Ann Arbor. He died 2 minutes out, They brought him back on the landing pad and 2 hours later did a triple by pass. I just sent him a happy fifth birthday card for his birthday last Thursday. He went up to his cabin to do some kayaking and fishing over the labor day week end and remove the boat dock from the water. He had a pace maker installed 6 months after coming home from the U of M. Usually shoots a round or more of sporting clays every week, and a round or two of skeet.
Shoots his pistols at least 4 days a week. Still mows his own lawn and all the other stuff comes with home owner ship. His dad passed away at 56 with heart problems. Chuck and I talked often as that worried him, so I guess you could say he was prepared.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I was sent home from the hospital late afternoon second day with this attached full of pain blocker. Never had that the first time so things change quickly, just 5 months.





My ice machine, fill it with ice leave room for a bit of water. icy water umped thru lines to the pad.







Glad I am not a big fan of wearing shorts, ugly knees just got worse.



Started with 26 staples, half were supposed to be removed but down in the shin area it started bleeding so she stopped removing them.



They had me doing leg exercises a month before I had the first surgery. Squats. marching high steps, leg lifts and others.
I was walking over 5 miles a day just doing daily stuff like coyote hunting and walking in the woods with my dogs

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Plains man I was wrong Chuck got a defiblotor not a pace maker. He had to go to the doctor to get it checked today.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Plains man I was wrong Chuck got a defiblotor not a pace maker. He had to go to the doctor to get it checked today.
> 
> Al


I take metoprolol to control heartbeat. My lower part beats faster than the upper part of the heart and doesn't let the blood in. I thought they may stick me with a pacemaker or a defib, but they just gave me meds. The meds are actually for high blood pressure and I already had low blood pressure so the med sure makes me tired. Don't even feel like doing the things I like to do, much less the things I have to do. 
Health problems have turned me into more of a shooter than a hunter. I still hunt with a bow, but that's a sit and wait game for lazy me too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Sucks that health keeps us from doing things we like to do. Most all our hunting is sitting and waiting except up land hunting.

Of course coyote hunting is move sit for 30 to 45 minutes and move again.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A guy should start his hunting career sitting. Out here on the Prairie you can often watch other hunters a mile away. You learn a lot watching others screw up. We should have called the warden a few times, but didn't think he would get there before the guys left. Dogs are not legal to use, but two days in a row this pickup let two dogs out. On their own the two dogs would work the north side of the river a mile east. Then they would swim the river and work back west. All posted land. The other pain in the rear is a local farmers that thinks laws and posted signs are not meant for him. He is off trail as often as not, posts his and sometimes other people's land and hunts posted without asking. His brother in the past spotted front his airplane, but he drilled that and himself into the ground.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Very few places here in Michigan you could spot other hunters a mile away, 1/2 mile, 1/4 mile or even a 100 yards.

I used to drive across 94 when I was doing the semi bit and was always amazed at how little woods were in N.Dak. Often wondered where deer layed up, Decided in all those folds in the sun flower fields.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Very few places here in Michigan you could spot other hunters a mile away, 1/2 mile, 1/4 mile or even a 100 yards.
> 
> I used to drive across 94 when I was doing the semi bit and was always amazed at how little woods were in N.Dak. Often wondered where deer layed up, Decided in all those folds in the sun flower fields.
> 
> Al


And cattails. Once they freeze up there are deer trails all through them. I worked with a guy (fellow bow hunter) that skinned and tanned a doe head. When gun season was over he would sneak along those trails with his doe head hat. He thought he could peek over the cattails without alerting them with the ears up doe head.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Use to see a lot of beef on the western end of the state and some oil wells (Oct 1983 last trip) Always got off at one town and have a steak dinner cheapest and best I have ever had. I'll have to go dig up my old log books and see what that town was.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Use to see a lot of beef on the western end of the state and some oil wells (Oct 1983 last trip) Always got off at one town and have a steak dinner cheapest and best I have ever had. I'll have to go dig up my old log books and see what that town was.
> 
> Al


That would be interesting. We can tell you what that town is like today. The steak may still be good, but I'll bet it isn't the cheapest anymore.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Town was Dickinson, going west would get off the interstate make a right off the exit ramp on to the city street go to the top of the hill turn right into a vacant lot across the side street from the restaurant to park.
I thought back then the steaks were so cheap because they used locally raised beef. Sort of like Lobster was real cheap when in Maine on the coast, Crab legs were cheap in Seattle back then too.
I suppose that was because there was no shipping cost in evolved.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The Esquire Club. I ate there once about 40 years ago. I think it's been gone for 20 years now. I had a son living in Dickinson for about ten years. The traffic was like down town Chicago when the Baken was rocken. I feel like the old mountain men and the country is closing in on me. With knees going bad I can't get into the back country and the Forest Service closes more roads every year.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Surly you jest, I have been on 94 thru Chicago about any time of the day you want to give. Traffic horrible stop and go on a interstate for pete's sake. Only place I have been that was worst was leaving NY city on a late Friday afternoon. Stop and go for close to 100 miles, till past he Delaware water gap.

I don't remember the restaurants name, you could be right but is was a family type and not a men's club. Some how doesn't surprise me it is gone so many things change. Not much the same in my home town, every time I visit my brother I am amazed what is changed.

I think health wise the legs need to be healthy for a lot of things. My BIL spend a lot of time walking on a tread mill and a bike to no where recovering from his heart surgery. he still does a bunch of miles every day even now 5 years latter.

 Al


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Don't think it was the Esquire, because they were downtown a block north of the main street.

From the description of exiting interstate, turning right and going up a hill it sounds like it was 
the Queen City Club. It was the west side of town, on Villard, and just north of the stockyards.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Hi Lynn How is the pup (Ruby?) working? Good I bet with all that pigeon training. 
Just got Stormy spaded and her dew claws removed 3 weeks ago.
Kare was telling me that Stormy pointed a wild turkey feather last evening on their walk. Said she got pretty excited when she saw the flock across the horse pasture next door. 
I'm hoping to be able to handle the uneven ground by Oct and start working with her more.

Isn't there two exits for Dickinson, one on the east and one of the west side? I need to dig out my map books and look them over. I remember we used to stop in Steele (may not be the right spelling.)for fuel at a small place across the street from a fairly big motel. The fuel station gave you points for a free nights stay there.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> was a family type and not a men's club


The name I think is misleading. From what I can remember it was a family type night club, just a little on the spendy side. Good steak is the only thing that tripped my memory. I think redlabel is right though. If you turned right going west and to the top of the hill it wasn't the Esquire. I don't remember the north side of town much from those years back.



> Isn't there two exits for Dickinson


Three I think. West, north or central now, and east.

alley the traffic has slowed considerably now that oil prices are down. Before it was unbelievable out west. Up in the little town of Watford City I think they went from something like 1500 to 10,000 people in the area and you could set at a stop sign for 10/15 minutes to get onto the highway. Bumper to bumper trucks.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes I suppose that the price of oil did effect the population back then and again now.
May not be as good for your ecomeny but sure helps the majority of us out. Even starting to see a little drop in food cost here.

 Al


----------

